# mojo raceway akron ohio micro off road



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

heres the new mojoraceway micro off road track:thumbsup:


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

anyone want to try them minis out?


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

*happy new year*

i hope some people got some mini cars and trucks :wave:


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for the fun today Barry:thumbsup:


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

AE Racer said:


> Thanks for the fun today Barry:thumbsup:


very very fun cant wait to see you get a mini 4wd losi:thumbsup:


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

*sundaY SUNDAY*

were going to run alittle mini micro off road at noon come out and check it out hey its free or donate only for heat or electric if not dont worried about it


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

*sunday micros*

very very cool off road buggys


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

Lots of fun today. The rally was working good till the pinion let loose.


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

*sunday racing*

well that was a great start for the off road micro seen.and as we go forward ae racer came up with a great idea.were using the keyboard way of doing timing because with these cars its very much a spec classes to the core.and you marsahell yourself and it make it very fare to all.
if you have a bad crash WE USED THE SLOT CAR SIGNAL AND JUST SAY "TRACK" everone stops the car is put on track and than its on again.work very very well 

classes were 1/24 sct/ralley
1/36 micro 2wd

i have never had is much fun running as i did with theses cars with other drivers
Thanks goes too Colleen/jeff/travis and all Micros rock!


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

i hope to do some micro racing woo hoo saturday what the heck everday


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

*saturday*

wow had a crowd show up for mini off road racing good to see and also let a couple of newbies run on a off road oval for few just to get that turning down a little bit better and than feed them to the wolves lol


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

*new carpet micro track*

hey heres the new micro carpet track


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

*1/36 scale tuesday night*

great little race going on for the frist place and a newbie running a losi micro highroller what awesome fun !


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

*move*

if you want to know whats going on at mojoraceway all post and info will be going to www.microtforum.com great site like hobbytalk but more of micro and mini site for what we do here thanks Barry


----------

